# First Look: LA modern Percussion by Audio Ollie (w/ Performance Samples & Alan Meyerson)



## donbodin (Aug 13, 2019)

seems the multis load up with effects and I previewed everything after the multis - thus everything in my first video had effects added.

I cant figure out how to delete the thread on the forum but will have a new video soon


----------



## donbodin (Aug 17, 2019)

Video up now with true "out of the box" playthroughs of the instrument





At the time of posting LA Modern Percussion was on a special intro price of $349 (reg $̶4̶9̶9)
from Audio Ollie: http://bit.ly/2OJGRoB

Detailed and transparent, LA Modern Percussion presents a new level in sophistication with a wonderful sample set delivering the unique character of the Eastwood Scoring Stage. Far more flexible than I expected, this libraries massive collection of percussion will add new dimension, power and nuance to many composers working on scores and trailer tracks.

Thoughts demos and more: http://bit.ly/2KysorH


----------

